# Natural edge pendant light for island



## TimR (Oct 13, 2018)

Winding up finish work in house. I made this light fixture about 6-8 months ago using a 4’ long natural edge walnut slab and a couple pendants. 
Should look even better once cabinets and island installed next week.
Not crazy about the black metal cover on vent in background, may opt for something a bit more natural.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Vent doesn't necessarily look straight and square to begin with. What if you boxed it out and finished with wood? Not like you're going to encounter extreme temperatures on the outside of the vent. 

When mom and dad built their new house, mom found a light fixture made out of a small galvanized washtub. Dad and brother-in-law fabricated a matching range hood. Lends an interesting country look to their kitchen.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2018)

What? !! And you didn't turn the shades? just kidding, that's a cool looking fixture!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 15, 2018)

Shades look like thin wall copies of insulators that used to carry progress along the line by the RR...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 15, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Vent doesn't necessarily look straight and square to begin with. What if you boxed it out and finished with wood? Not like you're going to encounter extreme temperatures on the outside of the vent
> 
> 
> When mom and dad built their new house, mom found a light fixture made out of a small galvanized washtub. Dad and brother-in-law fabricated a matching range hood. Lends an interesting country look to their kitchen.


Rocky, that’s my issue with it. Poor design, crappy cover. Had cabinet guys in here today. Either going with wood cover, or perhaps some rusty roofing panel. We had some of the rusty panels integrated with island. Panels came from a pile in my graders backyard! 



barry richardson said:


> What? !! And you didn't turn the shades? just kidding, that's a cool looking fixture!


Don’t think I haven’t thought about the shades @DKMD made from NIP. I will be looking for some after making a prototype.



Mr. Peet said:


> Shades look like thin wall copies of insulators that used to carry progress along the line by the RR...


Yep, that’s what we thought they looked like too.


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2018)

Very cool Tim, I'm digging the whole thing! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2018)

TimR said:


> Rocky, that’s my issue with it. Poor design, crappy cover. Had cabinet guys in here today. Either going with wood cover, or perhaps some rusty roofing panel. We had some of the rusty panels integrated with island. Panels came from a pile in my graders backyard!



Long as rusty panel and grader's backyard aren't fallin in the soup pot, sounds like a winner. Frame the panels with wood to match the light fixture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 9, 2019)

@TimR , I am late to this, looks nice. Your build came up in my search, how did you live edge to keep the bark? Am doing a live edge slab table and am searching the site for the smart folks that know how to do this stuff. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 19, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> @TimR , I am late to this, looks nice. Your build came up in my search, how did you live edge to keep the bark? Am doing a live edge slab table and am searching the site for the smart folks that know how to do this stuff. Thanks in advance.


Garry, I've found wood harvested in late fall and winter holds onto bark better than when leaves still on tree. But...judicious use of CA can help keep attached. I bought this piece from local outfit we got our fireplace stone and mantel from, Deckers in Murphy, NC.


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice looking light fixture


----------

